#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Thai ID Cards for Kids 7+

## Tom Sawyer

Has anyone with thai-farang or thai-asian kids been to the local district office to take part in the mandatory Child ID Card registration process? If so, could you tell me what documents were needed (other than the obvious birth certificate and family book - tabien bahn)?

I'd also be interested to know if they asked (and recorded) information about the foreign parent's nationality. Thanks in advance!

----------


## alwarner

No first hand experence sorry, but i was under the impression (from reading on here) that it was optional.

----------


## Bobcock

My wife enquired when she was home last week as they are not registered here in bangkok.

She was told they have no cards and aren't wasting what they do get on children for a while.

Apparently they have a year to do it.

----------


## Rural Surin

> My wife enquired when she was home last week as they are not registered here in bangkok.
> 
> She was told they have no cards and aren't wasting what they do get on children for a while.
> 
> Apparently they have a year to do it.


....and if you resist? Then what?

----------


## Bobcock

Dunno, I'd just renounce their citizenship if they ever fuck with us.

----------


## Loy Toy

> If so, could you tell me what documents were needed (other than the obvious birth certificate and family book - tabien bahn)?


My wife just got our 3 kids their ID Card and it cost 10 Baht each.

Child's Birth Certificate, Mother's ID card and Tabien Barn only plus a medical certificate identifying each child's individual blood type.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Dunno, I'd just renounce their citizenship if they ever fuck with us.


 :iagree:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> If so, could you tell me what documents were needed (other than the obvious birth certificate and family book - tabien bahn)?
> 
> 
> My wife just got our 3 kids their ID Card and it cost 10 Baht each.
> 
> Child's Birth Certificate, Mother's ID card and Tabien Barn only plus a medical certificate identifying each child's individual blood type.


So no questions about the foreign father then? I guess it's already indicated on the child's birth certificate isn't it.

----------


## Loy Toy

> So no questions about the foreign father then? I guess it's already indicated on the child's birth certificate isn't it.


That is if your name doesn't appear on their birth certificate Tom.

I suppose then the only questions would be asked by you.  :Smile:

----------


## MikeyIdea

Law was confirmed 11 May 2554 and is effective from 9 July 2554. Parents of children more than 7 years old must have id card issued within 60 days from 9 July. Penalty for not complying is 200 bath (according to the law anyway)

Enforced or not is a different matter  

Western father who wants to do this without Thai mother should be legitimized (i.e., be legal father with shared custody). Amphur should refuse otherwise (as mother has sole custody) but it's likely that they will do it anyway if father/child are nice and polite and don't know where the mother is etc...

The law in Thailand gives mother and legitimized father (very) equal rights, either mother or father is needed. Passport for minor is almost the only thing that require both father and mother

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> So no questions about the foreign father then? I guess it's already indicated on the child's birth certificate isn't it.
> 
> 
> That is if your name doesn't appear on their birth certificate Tom.
> 
> I suppose then the only questions would be asked by you.


I always thought my son looked a bit like my neighbour..
 ::chitown::

----------


## peterpan

Inquired at the school, they said they handle it all, apart from the provision of supporting documents. I handed over over the birth certificates etc, they looked at them and handed them back, saying thankyou Mr turdsack.   :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Went to have the ID made and to put my name in the Yellow 'tabian' at the local government office.. After 2 1/2 hours later I was now in the paperwork. 

The daughter's ID is still not done. The line was to long. They told us to come back next week as they were still processing the non-Thai people...

----------


## aging one

> Went to have the ID made and to put my name in the Yellow 'tabian' at the local government office.. After 2 1/2 hours later I was now in the paperwork.


What documents did you need hilly?  I am not on mine, and the wife is saying I need a certified letter from the US embassy saying where I live. Sounds nuts to me 1500 baht to have me swear my address is 3938/33o3o Soi Yo Yo.  You would think the damn TM form would be enough

----------

